# Rem 700



## swampbogger (Sep 1, 2010)

I have my fatherinlaws Rem 700. He gave it to me as an early inheritance since he cant hunt anymore. 2 things....1 how can I find out how old this firearm is. I know its 30 yrs for sure but dont know how much older.... just curious. 2 The gun is in great shape except for the forearm. It appears that somewhere in the past, the sling swivel pulled out of the forearm. It was put back about an inch higher, so there is a 1/4 in hole left in forearm For the age of the gun the wood is in great shape... a few nicks here and there but none that get to bare wood. It had a camo chap on it for god knows how long. Should I let someone fill the hole and refinish it or try it myself? Its a nice rifle with monte carlo stock and I dont want to mess it up! I wouldnt give it a 2nd thought on doing myself if it was a .22 or something along those lines but....


----------



## Joker (Sep 1, 2010)

the model 700 was introduced in 1962 so its not any older than that 
if you post the serial # I can tell you the exact month and year it was built.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 1, 2010)

Not to hi jack your thread but can you te me anything bout when mine was made, it starts out serial # 6664 theres a few more numbers but I cant remember the right order. I just always wondered how old it was before I bought it as a new rifle.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 1, 2010)

Just call Remington Customer Svc and they will tell you date of mfg.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.remingtonsociety.com/rsa/questions/barrelcodes


----------



## BrewMonkey (Sep 1, 2010)

You can buy factory replacement stocks. I think I have seen them on Sportsmansguide flyers/website. If it was me, I  would look for a synthetic stock on swap/sell, Ebay, or gunbroker. People sell these types of takeoffs all them time for a really good price as well as factory wood stocks.

BrewMonkey


----------



## swampbogger (Sep 2, 2010)

looks like its March of 64. pretty cool. this rifle is almost as old as me   lol   I think Im gonna leave this stock on it.... lotta history and memories in it, some of them mine even

thanks for the help folks


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

that was very helpful Thanks Jglenn my dads old 742 i have is from March 73 and my 700 is from November 85. I bought new off the shelf in 92 didnt figure it ould have set around that long.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 1, 2010)

Swampbogger...

I would see no problem in fitting a close matching plug or even a contrasting plug. It would help to seal off the stock and keep moisture out.  I would even go so far as to say to cut off the base of a cartridge(caliber of the rifle) and epoxy it flush with the stock in a drilled out hole the size of the case. Fill in the top of the open case base with epoxy and sand flush with the barrel channel. I would use a drill press to drill out the hole to keep it square with the stock.

Jimmy K


----------



## swampbogger (Oct 2, 2010)

I really want the spot of repair to blend in with the forearm as much as possible. Maybe drill it out better and use a stained wood dowel? Wife had a business card for someone who does refinnishing work but cant find it.


----------



## germag (Oct 2, 2010)

For a 1/4" hole, I'd use some wood putty and stain to match. 

Or..

Get a piece of walnut that matches as close as possible and use a belt sander and make yourself a pile of wood dust out of the walnut. Then mix that with white wood glue until it makes a thick putty, like wood putty. 

With a wood dowel, you're never going to get it to match up because you'll be looking at the end of the grain...if you drill it out bigger, you're just going to have a bigger visible spot.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 2, 2010)

If you'll notice ... I said a plug in my post ... you can cut a plug from near matching wood grain. Like germag said you'll never even get close with a dowel rod. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/plgtenon.html

Scroll down to the second item... they are available at HD & Lowes and woodworking stories.

Another... http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10614

Jimmy K


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 3, 2010)

swampbogger said:


> I really want the spot of repair to blend in with the forearm as much as possible. Maybe drill it out better and use a stained wood dowel? Wife had a business card for someone who does refinnishing work but cant find it.



The repair can be made almost invisibly, but it takes considerable work and skill.

Strip the entire stock of finish.

With the correct plug cutter, you can remove a plug from the barrel channel that will match the grain of the exterior of the stock.  That can be carefully glued in, matching the direction of the grain.

Sand -- then stain, then refinish.  The repair will be virtually invisible.

Personally, I'd make lemonade with the lemon -- I'd fill with a contrasting color (black) epoxy or wood putty, and let it go. A lot of factory stocks are done this way.


----------



## rdinga (Oct 10, 2010)

photos would help


----------



## CAL (Oct 10, 2010)

What 25-06 said with a plug cutter.Make sure you cut the hole to match the cutter.Have used plugs many times in furniture.Done right it will be almost invisible.Good luck with the project. As far as any dents.a steam iron and a wet bath cloth will raise them too.


----------



## momanslm (Oct 11, 2010)

Swamp - Do it how it suits your tastes! Whatever you do don't use a dowel.  The end grain of a dowel will haunt you forever. Those guys are right about using a matching plug.


----------

